# Howdy from Missouri!



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

I really hope I don't come off as stuck-up, I'm really not... just looking for a good family-like environment forum for horses.


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

You don't seem stuck up to me and your colt is super cute.


----------



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you, I reread what I wrote and I felt like I might of came off know-it-allish so I didn't want people to be scared to talk to me LOL 

Yeah Romeo is a doll, he comes home tomorrow


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

aww thats soo exciting, I wish I had a horse.....someday...


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Olivia, nice to meet you!


----------

